# Site General > Off-topic Cafe > Games >  The ^  <  v Game

## Nate

Interesting game i found on another forum i frequently visit...

^ describes the person above you
< describes you
v describes what you think about the person who will post next.

Example:

^ noone there  :Sad: 
< Reptile lover
v A reptile smarty pants

----------


## Lauren

ooo this seems kinda fun... but im not a reptile smarty-pants ...sorry  :Razz: 


^lives in the state i go to college in 
< marine bio major
v hm... a snake breeder!?

----------


## amercnwmn

^ lives not too far from me  :Smile:  

< is not a reptile breeder, sorry.. Just do rescues  :Smile: 

V knows more than I do..

----------


## cueball

^ best avatar here!
< ball dork
v another ball dork


lol...owned!! i was too slow  :Razz:

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

ooooh! I wanna play!
^has a wicked avatar
<has a nasty BP named Twix
Vwill probably be some kinda joker.. :Razz:

----------


## cassandra

^ has snakes that go up her nose
< got peed on (again) by a boa last night
V probably didn't have a boa pee on him/her

----------


## amercnwmn

^is too funny!  :Very Happy: 

<no boa pee..happy to be here, has psycho bearded dragon
Vdoes not have psycho beardie

----------


## Shelby

^ has a kitty that scares me (assuming that's your kitty in the avatar there.. lol)
< has kingsnake bite marks on her fingers
v probably doesn't have bite marks anywhere on them.  :Razz:

----------


## cueball

^ wrong about the bite marks  :Embarassed:  
< happy it's friday
v been a member longer than me

----------


## gmmuscle91

^ Loves belly shots

< Love to shoot guns
v Has 7 snakes

----------


## elevatethis

^ maybe wants to buy my G26 so I can buy a .45
< wants to get out of work really effin bad
v is bored at work just like me

----------


## JLC

^ Didn't take me to Aurba with him

< Can't wait for Daytona!!!
V Is a mystery to me!

----------


## mlededee

^ needs multiple crested geckos
< hopes to have her first bp babies hatch this weekend
V also needs a crested gecko or three

----------


## gmmuscle91

^ Wants to give me a crestie, or 3 :Razz:  

< Definantely wants to buy G26 (But can't)
v had fried chicken for dinner last night!!!

----------


## rabernet

^ has a "purty" snake in their avatar

< took 5 whole minutes to find the "^" sign and is currently looking for the other one.......
v (it's a frickin V!!!) is probably laughing their pants off at me!

----------


## cueball

^ best name evra
< pantsless  :Good Job:  
v wishin' they where fishin'

----------


## amercnwmn

^gives WAY too much info

< wishes she were doing anything besides getting ready to clean her house
V is probably gouging out their mental eye at the thought of ^ pantless (LOL)

----------


## cassandra

^ I <3 teh cueball, but yeah, sans pants is kinda scary
< ...needs beer
V eating lunch

----------


## mlededee

^ definitely needs a crested gecko  :Razz: 
< is getting ready to go eat sushi for lunch
V is going to join us in the chat tonight

----------


## frankykeno

^ is definitately having a way better lunch than me!
< is avoiding more housework
V is the next person after me!  :Razz:

----------


## cueball

^ super glad you are still around  :Very Happy:  
< stilllllllllllllllll pantsless  :Giggle:  
V has pants on

----------


## reptile-girl

^ is pantsless
< wanting a corn snake REALLLY BAD
V sry. i cant tell the future. lol

----------


## ladywhipple02

^ lives in the state I would LOVE to be in right now
< is sitting in a chair with a laptop and a cat on her lap
v probably doesn't have a cat as fat as mine

----------


## cueball

^  sweet avi!!
< has a phat cat 
v wants more action

----------


## ladywhipple02

^cat definately isn't as fat as mine
< wishes she was sleeping like her car
v wishes they were sleeping, too

----------


## amercnwmn

^ Does have a CUTE cat

< cant have cats in her place..  :Sad: 
V has pics of their cat they want to share..

----------


## cassandra

^ amen to that, sistah!
< wishes cue would put some freaking pants on
V also wishes cue would put pants on


_*edit*_
meh! missed it...yup, here's a kitty picture for you. =)

----------


## xdeus

^ Wondering how long the heat will last
< Hoping Cue isn't going Commando as well!
V Thinks I'm too sexy for my shirt.

Edit: Doh!  I thought Cassandra was suffering through the Cali heat wave as well, but it's only in Norcal.  Nevermind.  :Razz:

----------


## stangs13

^nope 
< in undies,with the fatest cat sitting next to him(27LBS)
v wishs she was in my cats place

----------


## frankykeno

^ lives in fear of being in anyone's cat's place right now!
< needs therapy to deal with the whole "Cue pantless/going commando" visuals
V is going to share the ride over to the group therapy sessions with me

----------


## Nate

^ needs therapy the most
< thinks this thread gets as much action as "p/k vs live" threads.
V has 3 toes on each foot

----------


## cueball

^ hosting me in Daytona!!
< hoping I do not get in trouble for being pantsless at work  :Cool:  
v enjoys this picture of me being pantsless

----------


## stangs13

^ thinks im gay
< now has shorts on, cat is anti-social and waddled away.
V enjoys cue pantless too.(i dont though)

EDIT: dang it cue!!

----------


## reptile-girl

^ is 13
< is not a mom or dad
v is over 18

----------


## stangs13

^ amen for the first part,no for the last
< has all his clothes on
V loves barbies

----------


## SnakeySnakeSnake

^ Smells like oranges
< Hates flies
V Is het for smartassism

----------


## xdeus

^ Lives in the funniest named town I've ever heard.
< Only in the Austrailian sense "Another shrimp on the Barbie"
V Is hopefully wearing pants.

Edit:  Forgot to mention..
< Seems to be pretty slow at hitting the <enter> key.

----------


## cueball

^ you got your wish. after getting caught at work i am now pantsed
< looking forward to the weekend  :Very Happy:  
V enjoys pineapple on their pizza

----------


## stangs13

^likes sea food

< chewing orange flavored gum,werering pants know

V isnt chewing gum

----------


## gmmuscle91

^ Needs to give me some orange gum

< wants orange gum
v Wants to see cueball pantsless again

----------


## cassandra

^  :Stab: 
< needs lunch
V better be on the Humid Hide chat tonight


and no, the heat wave in SoCal is normal, so not really a heat wave =)

----------


## SnakeySnakeSnake

^ :Rolleyes2: 
< :Rolleyes2: 
V :Rolleyes2:

----------

_Flikky_ (03-06-2014)

----------


## amercnwmn

^ is definitely :Rolleyes2:  

< started this on another forum, ppl there think Im :Rolleyes2:  
V is probably thinking I am  :Rolleyes2:  too

----------


## cueball

^ the guess who
<  up to my ears in balls
V  wants to go swimming now

----------


## reptile-girl

^ is crazy
< is eating a popsicle (def wants to go swimming)
v will be a BPnet Veteran or mod

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

^is fairly new around here
< is so flippin hot she feels like she's melting (ugh no AC)
V willl probably be another BP screwball... :Razz:

----------


## cueball

^ like trix icecream
< is so flippin hot 
V wants to stab me  :Fork:

----------


## Razaiel

^ feeds her snake twix bars when runs out of rodents
< is fast becoming a serious snake-addict
V is probably better at witty remarks than me!

EDIT: I wasn't quick enough !!  :Sad:

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

^love the lizard
<loves her new bunny
Vwill probably be a  :Cowboy:

----------


## cueball

^ likes rodeos
< wants to be a  :Cowboy: 
V has funny colored bunnies

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

^likes to take nekkid pics of himself
<loves cowboys
Vis probably hungry and fixin to have dinner

----------


## gmmuscle91

^ Probably has his pants off again

< Has no bunnies
v Should give me a bunny!

EDIT: Darnit I was too late!!!

----------


## reptile-girl

^ wants a bunny
< is bored outta her mind
V is a brunette




> ^is fairly new around here


 around longer than u  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## cassandra

^ ding ding! (although I dye it dark red)
< is ready for work to end NOW
V is probably on the east coast and finished work for the day (ya bastage!)

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

^wants a nose-pokin rosy.. :Razz: 
<is gonna make dinner soon
Vmight want a cute bunny

----------


## cueball

^ wants to give me a bunny
< bunny on the brain
V enjoys scary movies

----------


## ddbjdealer

^ is a nudist at heart
< is a nudist at home
v doesn't know it yet, but is about to be a nudist

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

^loves happy bunnies
<loves scary movies
Vmay or may not like scary movies about bunnies

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

sometimes you're just not quick enough for this and the outcome is hilarious!!!

----------


## jglass38

^ Loves belly shots
< May have adult themed belly shots of himself somewhere on the internet
v wishes they could take intimate shots of my belly


FRICK ON A STICK!  IT TOOK ME AN HOUR TO FIND THE DAMN ^

----------


## cueball

^ thinks Crystal likes belly shots  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
< has pictures of Glass that Glass does not know about yet
v wished they had more pictures of bp members

----------


## stangs13

^ frick on a stick

<going for dinner

V loves nude pics of cue

EDIT : you know it cue!

----------


## cueball

^ so slow!
< wants to give Stang a free ball python when he is ready
v enjoys long walks on the beach

----------


## Adam_Wysocki

^ has a basement (aka dungeon)
< is a cloaca pirate
v most likely doesn't like me

-adam

----------


## Ginevive

^ knows what he's talkin' about
< has dry skin
v wants a Leucistic BP

----------


## stangs13

^ is right 
< wants cue to give me a ball python, im ready.
v wants to live in cues dungion(basement)

----------


## jglass38

^ doesnt know what goes on in Cue's basement
< doesnt ever want to find out what goes on in Cue's basement
v will most likely be chloroformed by Cue and end up having their feet tickled for hours on end.

----------


## xdeus

^ Apparently hasn't seen Cue's new calendar "Belly shots from the Dungeon"
< REALLY enjoying my Friday
V Gaaaarrrr!!

----------


## stangs13

^ huh?

< is thursty
v has a cornsnake or 2

----------


## Adam_Wysocki

^ One of the few people on the site that "gets me"
< Doesn't "get me"
v most likely does not like me.  :Wink: 

-adam

----------


## jglass38

^ likes you when you dont put me to work
< is a lazy crap weasel
v knows they like me...

----------


## stangs13

^ knows it all!
 < E-mailed Adam with know response :Wink:  ,I know adam!?
v doesnt know Adam

----------


## ladywhipple02

^is clairvoyant
< doesn't know Adam... except through this site
V powers of clairvoyancy are lacking...

----------


## cassandra

^ it's how we roll
< tick tock tick tock com'on 6 o'clock!
V better be in the humid hide soon!

----------


## ladywhipple02

^is gonna see me in the humid hide
< isn't in shed, but is going to be in the humid hide, anyway
V is in shed

----------


## stangs13

^that why im in the humid hide
< clarawhatsa??
v is going to the humid hide too!

----------


## Razaiel

^ went to the humid hide

< can't get to the humid hide (time zones=feels left out  :Sad:  )
V probably went to the humid hide too

----------


## slipknot666

^ didn't go to the humid hide
< got kicked out of walmart
v  probably owns a reptile of some sort

----------


## ddbjdealer

^ reminded me of the "things to do at walmart" post
< tried a few of those things
v won't use the "search" feature to find the walmart post

----------


## Emilio

^Has one of the best Bp company logo I've seen

< Me I'm fighting the urge to buy a different Bp everyday I think I"m going banana's
v Is very late on this thread just like I am

----------


## stangs13

^ is wrong

< is in undies

v wants me in my undies

----------


## amercnwmn

^is probably still in undies
< Thinks Black Jack & 8ball have great logos  :Smile: 
v stayed up too late last night

----------


## reptile-girl

^ probably stayed up too late last night
< thinks gorillas are freaky
V thinks im weird

----------


## stangs13

^ wrong

<not in his undies no more

v lives in cues basement

----------


## gmmuscle91

^ Wants to live in Cue's basement

< Is going to an Indy car race on july 2
v Is having a lot of fun right now

----------


## ladywhipple02

^ is going to be in my state next weekend
< wishes she weren't in her state
V wishes I was in Columbus, too

----------


## stangs13

^knows it!
< need a ball or 2
v wants to give me a ball or 2

----------


## reptile-girl

^ strangly reminds me of adam, cue, and jamie
< is chewing orange gum
V is going shopping today

----------


## stangs13

^ mind reader


< is wereing black undies

v isnt wereing black undies

----------


## Ginevive

^was wrong  :Sad: 
< is in fact wearing black undies (TMI)
v will spout a meaningful truth in their next post.

----------


## stangs13

^ loves horses

<loves-horses too

v-wants0-to-give-me-afree-ball-or-2

----------


## frankykeno

^ is a psychic
< semper ubi sub ubi
V will now go look that up

(and I was way slow in posting that...dang!)

----------


## Regal Boids

^ glad your here
< Wants more balls
v Owns a ball python

----------


## Pork Chops N' Corn Bread

^ is wrong about the balls
< Likes heavy chicks 
v Doesn't like big heavy girls

----------


## Emilio

^Yes your right
>I'm very bored right now
v Is laughing right now

----------


## amercnwmn

^thinks pork is a freak

< caught 2 snakes herping today 
V thinks Im a freak, and is RIGHT..lol

----------


## stangs13

^ has a freaky cat


<Im phsyco?

v loves me to pieces

----------


## amercnwmn

^ Thinks the av is my cat (it isnt)  :Smile: 
< Doesnt love you yet..  :Smile:  I'm not that easy LOL
V Thinks I am WAY too bored, and is SOOO right.....

----------


## slipknot666

^ should stop hurting other people's cats

< should get a life

v needs one too.

----------


## Pork Chops N' Corn Bread

^ is correct
< Saw a cute girl today that was over 300 lbs
v likes to eat paint chips

----------


## recycling goddess

^ is wrong but i do love to watch paint dry LOL

< is in a house with too much hot air

v  likes to jump off high places into the water

----------


## alexrls

/\ is 100% correct!! (bungee or sans-bungee)

<is starting work on monday 

\/ won't post till next calendar day :-0

----------


## reptile-girl

^ likes the Beatles
< wants to go swimming
V is bored right now

----------


## cassandra

^ is sort of correct
< wasting time, not cleaning snake cages
v probaby needs to clean snake cages too

----------


## Boarder4l154

^probably has clean snake cages by now
< gets all the cleaning done on tuesday
v hopefully has something interesting to say

----------


## tigerlily

^ Just reminded me I need to go clean some cages, THANKS ALOT  :Raspberries: 

<  Is REALLY late getting in on this thread

v  will make fun of me

----------


## alexrls

/\ HAHA!! forgot to clean cages!!!

< needs to call a buyer on ebay but is pushing it iff

\/ will comment about ebay

----------


## Pork Chops N' Corn Bread

^ Is buying a kidney on eaby
< Is tired of cleaning
V Will voulenter to clean my room

----------


## alexrls

/\ thinks people will clean his room

< Correction to Pork Chops: Is Selling A Kidney

\/ will not be me

----------


## mr~python

^ is down to his last kidney
< is wondering how i missed this thread
v wants to pay for another red ackie hatchling for me.

----------


## stangs13

^ thinks im made of cash

< wishes I was made of cash, leaving for camp tomarow

v isnt leaving for camp tomarow

----------


## Emilio

^is loving this game
>is bored again waiting for a another reply on my rat thread
v is thinking their's no end to this game

----------


## Regal Boids

^ Has some nice balls
< Wishes he had sme balls like those
v Is a female

----------


## karenjmd

^right about the female part
<Got a snake today
v is jealous about me getting a snake today, but probably hasmore snakes than i do anyway

----------


## stangs13

^ lucky ducky

< loves this game!!! Wants his snakes know!

v has a albino ball

----------


## Pork Chops N' Corn Bread

^ is wrong about the albino ball
< Only has albino rats in the freezer
V Wants to come over and help me eat some of the rats

----------


## mr~python

^ is completely sick and wrong! lol
< is wondering why vanessa who usually pounds rats didnt eat today but zulu the infamous faster did.
v is made out of cash.

----------


## krackerJack

^ is wrong

< wants some morphs

v has too many morphs

----------


## kavmon

^  never have too many


<  is going to bed

\/  should be in bed



vaughn

----------


## Pork Chops N' Corn Bread

^ is right
< fed the bunny and has to put the bottle in the fridge before repeating the process before work at 5:30 tomarrow
V is going to be in bed before me

----------


## Regal Boids

^ maybe maybe not
< Got a prego mouse
v hates the smell of mice

----------


## Pork Chops N' Corn Bread

^ is correct
< killed his stinky mice
V has worked with baby bunnies(sorry its the only thing on my mind)

----------


## mr~python

^ cantstop thinking about bunnies
< is getting tired
V will not respond until tomorrow

----------


## cueball

^ wishes his last name was Mathers $$$
< thinks Nate is a champ for starting this thread  :Clap: 
V shocked as I am that this thing is still alive!!

----------


## Regal Boids

^ Is right
< Wants to go to daytona
v is going to daytona

----------


## amercnwmn

^ is wrong, not going to daytona  :Sad: 
< is disappointed in the OTHER forum for letting this game flop
V is probably going to daytona

----------


## cueball

^ wants to go to Daytona  :Razz:  
< has a stang in my basement :Mouse2:  
v wants a stang in their basement  :Rolleyes2:

----------


## cassandra

^ is on my poopy list for NOT being in the humid hide on friday
< is super tired
V wants work to end for the day

----------


## cueball

^ did not invite me  :Tears: 
< leaving work cuz Cass-e-role said i could  :Bolt:  
V doing something they are no supposed to be doing  :Good Job:

----------


## gmmuscle91

^is correct (i'm lighting off fireworks)

<Is cooking totinos pizza for lunch
v is not at home for lunch

----------


## cassandra

^ is correct...lame frozen box lunch =P
< is super jealous that Cody is going to the USGP!
V probably has no clue what the USGP is

----------


## gmmuscle91

^ is right, what is the USGP

< is going to the USGP but doesnt know what it is
v would like to go to the USGP when they find out what it is

----------


## cassandra

^ is going to the race in Indy on July 2nd - isn't that the USGP?
< is pretty sure that's the USGP
V will enlighten us all

----------


## gmmuscle91

^ is correct (i am going and i just googled USGP thats what it is)

< is hoping to get fireworks on the way back from Missouri
v will not be getting fireworks at all tghis year, at leat not for yourself

----------


## Regal Boids

^ have a fun time at USGP
< Cleaning
v not cleaning

----------


## cueball

^ wants yellow balls
< has neat balls 
v wants blue balls

----------


## Regal Boids

^ Is irght I want both yellow and blue balls!
< Waiting for my pizza to be done and then discussing daytona with my madre
v Already ate lunch

----------


## Pork Chops N' Corn Bread

^ is wrong
< wants Cody to make a 30 minute trip over here and drop off a few cases of bottle rockets
V agrees Cody Should

----------


## mr~python

^ agrees, but not over there, over here!
< just remembered he has a hidden bottle rocket in his room and wishes his last name was mathers (haha)
V will own a ball python. hahahaha

----------


## gmmuscle91

^ is correct (I already have one)

< Already has bottle rockets left over from last year

v should give me some fireworks

----------


## cassandra

^ doesn't have any fireworks to give
< will be at LAX picking Rick on July 4th during the fireworks
V will tell us a 4th of July story!

----------


## gmmuscle91

^ is right, i will tell a story

< last year my trashcans burned to the ground because someone stuck a hot firework in it

v Will tell another 4th of july story

----------


## krackerJack

^ is right

< shot my friend in the face with a bottle rocket on the 4th a few years ago 
v never did that before :Smile:

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

^is a Family Guy fan
<never did that before...but wants ti visit the new fieworks tand that just opened up a mile from the house
Vprobably wants fireworks too

----------


## cueball

^ likes fireworks in her life
< likes fire of a different flavor
V likes to be lit on fire

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

^spends too much on atomic fireballs
<can't decide what to make for breakfast
Vprobably already had breakfast

----------


## cueball

^ wants to be in a rodeo  :Cowboy: 
< wants to be in rehab  :Rolleyes2:  
V wants to rehab me  :Buttercup:

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

^needs to see the Dr. :Razz: 
<been to a rodeo..loved it! would do it again!
Vprobably needs rehab

----------


## Regal Boids

^ Is right I need rehab because I am addicted to ball pythons!
< Is eating cerial with no milk
v Is eating lunch not breakfast

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

^NEEDS SOME MILK
<had sammiches for lunch
Vprobably had something more interesting for lunch

----------


## cueball

^ wears funny hats
< not wearing a hat  :Cowboy: 
v wants a necklace

----------


## Regal Boids

^ isnt right i dont want a necklace
< Wants some of cues wonderful balls
v would like some also

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

^wants to see Chris's balls
<already have one of Chris's balls
Vwould like to show us some pics of theirs

----------


## cueball

^ lubs my balls
< lubs my balls
V lubs my balls

----------


## mr~python

^ has some nice ball PYTHONS
< hasnt had breakfast or lunch yet. its only 10:10 over here right now
v has had breakfast but not lunch

----------


## Regal Boids

^ correct 
< hope I can get one of chrises lubly balls
v wants one also

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

^is probably hungry
<Nope. Just Lunch.
Vprobably has nice balls

----------


## gmmuscle91

^ is correct i want one

< wants some cueball produced snakes
v wants to give me an albino bp!!!

EDIT: man i was late again. And yes, i do have nice balls

----------


## Regal Boids

^ Wrong I dont have an albino bp to give away
< waiting on my pizza it has 5 minutes left
v Wants to give me a spider ball python!

 :Rock on:

----------


## alexrls

/\ will recieve a spider from me
<doesnt own a spider to send
\/is rolling their eyes wondering how this is still alive

----------


## Regal Boids

^ is right
< is eating pizza
v is not eating pizza

----------


## Regal Boids

^ me
< is wondering why we dont keep the game going
v thinks im crazy

----------


## amercnwmn

^ yeah, but in a good way

< thinks the game is a riot..
V thinks Im a nutjob

----------


## cueball

^ super nut job  :Good Job:  
< looking forward to graduating high school and getting a job
V wants a different job

----------


## Regal Boids

^ thought you graduated high school already
< I do want a different job
V doesnt have a job

----------


## cueball

^ wants a job at the ice cream parlor
< enjoying summer vacation
V wishes they where out by the pool like me

----------


## stangs13

^ Loving summer vac.
< Back from camp,wants blue balls,wants balls in general, lives in cues basment

v wants to join me in cues basement

----------


## Regal Boids

^ The only way I would join you is if cue gav me all his ball pythons!
< Just woke up
V has been up for a few hours

----------


## stangs13

^ hehe


< wants het albino balls from cue

v also wants hets from cue

----------


## jessie_k_pythons

^ Right you are.
< is getting a funky looking female striped BP next week
V Has no clue who I really am or what I really do with my time.

----------


## cueball

^ has neat eye balls
< has neat balls
v wants some new balls

----------


## stangs13

^ is right
< hopes mom and dad lets me have a ball

v also hopes my mom and dad will let me.

----------


## cueball

^ crossing my fingers for ya little guy!
< plotting for this weekend
v plotting aswell

----------


## stangs13

^ ploting all righT!!! Got my friends corns hatching ,and figuring out a way to get that ball. Thinks im little :Razz:  . 
< desprate

v wants a coke

----------


## Lioness

^ - avatar freaks me out
< - hungry..wants lunch already
v - is craving...?

----------


## cueball

^ lunch will be worth the wait once the first bit reaches your tongue
< craving something new
v hooking up soon

----------


## Lioness

^ even a FREAKIER avatar!!   :Surprised:  
< i live with my bf.. so hooking up comes easy   :Dancin' Banana: 
v bored with....

----------


## cueball

^ enjoys my avatar like the rest of the awesome members of this site
< bored with current movies
v enjoys icecream

----------


## Nate

^ Enjoy's Lioness' avatar
< enjoys Moose Tracks ice cream
v has really bad gas

----------


## Nate

*^* is a moron

*<* Is bored!

*v* smells like a foot

----------


## Kara

^ should really learn how to cook one of these days (and not just pre-packaged food).  :Wink: 

< Sure, a foot of long-stemmed roses!    :Razz:  

V has shorter hair than mine.   :Very Happy:

----------


## Tybalt

^ Loves things with scales and uses good conditioner

< Has a lot shorter hair than you and doesn't use conditioner

V Weighs a 150lbs+ *less* than me, lol

----------


## steveo

^ has a cool avatar
< got bitten today by an evil hamster o_0 (damn thing wouldnt let go lol )
V Probably a hamster fan o_0

----------


## Nate

^ feeds his snakes chop suey

< enjoys hamsters...fried and on a stick

v has psychotic animals

----------


## steveo

lol
^ feeds his snakes kfc lol & has a wicked avatar  :Very Happy: 

< will now get his staff to clean out hamsters instead but wont tell them about the evil one  :Twisted: 

V is  a bp fanantic  :Smile:

----------


## Regal Boids

^ Wanted to smack the hamster against a brick
< Is a BP fanatic
V Loves rats

----------


## Nate

^ enjoys raw hamburgers

< loves rats....fried and on a stick

v has a diet consisting of paper

----------


## stangs13

^ Has a hott girlfriend

< wshes he had a hot girlfriend ( or a girlfriend for that matter...lol.) 

v has a hot girlfriend

----------


## jbo901

^ Has the best Avitar.
< have a hot husband, not so hot myself, lol.
V Knows more about snakes than me.

----------


## stangs13

^ Loves turtles

< HEARTS SNAKES

v also hearts snakes

----------


## Mephibosheth1

^hasn't been on in a while
<like necromancing threads with fun potential
v will probably make a "NECRO ALERT" comment

----------


## MarkS

^ has been MIA for a while
< is glad to see him posting again even if he's reviving old threads
V is probably younger and thinner then me.

----------

_Mephibosheth1_ (02-11-2014)

----------


## TheLuftGator

^ Is Psychic.
< Can't make up her mind.
v is probably stalking.

----------


## bcr229

^ Has a cool signature line.
< Is sick of winter.
v Is younger than I am.

----------


## Pyrate81

^ Is apparently a spinster 
<  does not know how to make the down arrow and will look it up and is 32 yrs old. 
V loves lasagna

----------


## Neal

^ The avatar really trips me out, no matter how many times I look at it.
< At work, hoping that 6 a.m. comes fast.
v Will be somebody I've most likely known for awhile.

----------


## Mephibosheth1

^ has rufous beak snakes
< just rolled up his Paladin Character
v has more than just snakes

----------


## Neal

^ Has a lot of mice for only a few snakes.
< Love my rufous beaked snakes
v Will have under 5 snakes.

----------


## Mephibosheth1

^Works at a jail
<needs more snakes
v will post here because he saw it on the What's New tab

----------


## steve_r34

^ was right about the whats new tab
< wish I lived somewhere warm 
v gonna have to look back to remember what the last thing to put is

----------


## Neal

^ Made me laugh about the what's new tab.
< Needs to visit the range again to shoot my newly acquired gun.
v Will not be a fan of the current president.

----------


## steve_r34

^ made me laugh when he almost got bit in that video 
< cant stand any body that thinks they need to run a country 
v is a member on  bp.net

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

^shouldve came to White Plains
< is sooo tired n needs a coffee
v will prob be wearing superman/girl underwear

sent from my incubator

----------

_steve_r34_ (02-11-2014)

----------


## Archimedes

^is dead wrong
< needs to get her lazy self out of bed
v should bring me a Starbucks caramel flan frappucino :p

Sent from my warm hide using Tapatalk

----------


## Pyrate81

^ Smells like cheese and can get her own lazy self to starbucks
< Is wearing a blue shirt with white stans on it
V Wonders what the fox says

----------

DooLittle (02-11-2014)

----------


## Mephibosheth1

^ Is one of my favorite people to hear from on the forum
< Needs Archimedes' cup of coffee
V is probably more awake than I am

----------

_Pyrate81_ (02-11-2014)

----------


## TheLuftGator

^ couldn't be more wrong.
< needs to retire faster
v i got nothing..

----------


## Archimedes

^needs coffee.
< DOES NOT SMELL LIKE CHEESE. Smells like sandalwood, lilies, and maybe a little like dog.
v needs to start watching Bar Rescue.

----------


## MarkS

^ Should change the spelling of her dogs name to Kodie
< Is enjoying a piping hot large cup of light roast from Caribou Coffee while wondering 'what the heck is Bar Rescue?'
V Is a delightfully witty and charming person

----------

_Mephibosheth1_ (02-11-2014)

----------


## Pyrate81

^ Knows how to make a guy blush.  What are you doing Friday night?   :Wink: 
< Suddenly full of himself and thinks Archie needs to wash her feet better then if she's claiming to smell of sandalwood and lillies cause something smells like cheese  :Wink: 
v  Loves the idea of going on a 3 hour tour with Pyrate

----------

_Mephibosheth1_ (02-11-2014)

----------


## bcr229

^ Only if it's in my convertible and I'm driving (see avatar).
< Is sick of winter.
v Is also sick of winter.

----------


## Mephibosheth1

^ has a famous husband (he was on TV)
< hates winter almost as much as school
V wants to play this game too

----------


## Archimedes

^is stating the obvious
< is getting the coffee she intended to have this morning-- FOR FREE!
v is missing out :3

Sent from my warm hide using Tapatalk

----------


## DooLittle

^ needs to share her free coffee
< Is excited for T20's
v is probably bored at work

----------


## Pyrate81

^ knows me too well 
< can't get the white stain out of his blue shirt and is ordering pvc cages when I find out how much my tax return will be
v  wants to move in with me to be his dog nanny

----------


## DooLittle

^ knows what the fox says
< is not going to be Rangers nanny
v needs a boa

----------


## Pyrate81

^ eat my shorts  >_>
 < needs more than one boa   :Razz: 
v  loves sleeping in the same house with spongebob

----------


## Mephibosheth1

^ lives in a pineapple under that sea
< has only seen 2 full episodes of spongebob
V loves free balloon day

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

^seems like a nice gal
<drank a 32 oz coffee today
v is probably excited about the money theyre getting back on their tax return

----------


## DooLittle

^ has cute suggies!
< didn't know mephi was female...
v thinks cats > dogs

----------


## Mephibosheth1

^didnt know Meph was female because he isn't 
< is male as the USPS
V probably thought I was a girl too

----------


## BrandiR

^Takes his gender very seriously
<Always wants to call ^ Spinal Mephengitis and I'm not sure why.  But I'm glad I finally got this opportunity to get it out of my system.
V will probably figure out how to make the down arrow quicker than I did.  And will probably use the right one instead of the letter V.

----------

_Mephibosheth1_ (02-12-2014)

----------


## Archimedes

^ hasn't posted enough selfies on facebook yet
< still doesn't know how to do a down arrow and has just been using the letter V
v is probably gonna be snowed in by PAX

----------


## Pyrate81

^ Looks super cute with her glasses on and constantly has to cast _oculus repiaro_  do to being clumsy
< Yeup, getting snowed in but stealing mom's trailblazer if I have to go bail out dad. Look ma, I'm driftin'....into a pole, and a tree, and a reigndeer :Very Happy:   Is also using some form of the letter "V" for the down arrow
v  Doesn't know that Aragorn is 87 years old in the LOTR movies  :Wink:

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

^ is a LOTR nerd
< is sorry she mistaked Meph as a girl
v is probably laughing at ^

sent from my incubator

----------


## Pyrate81

^ mistaked is not a word, _mistook_ is the proper form
< Yarrr!!! I'm having Guiness time when I get home   :Very Happy: 
v  Does not like sardines in mustard

----------


## BrandiR

^is a bigger jerk than me.  I wasn't going to pint out "mistaked".
<does too like sardines in mustard!
V Is probably going to be Pyrate.  He loves this thread.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## DooLittle

^ "point"  :Wink: 
< is tired and wants to go home
v will probably be Brandi calling me a jerk :p

----------

_BrandiR_ (02-12-2014)

----------


## Archimedes

^ is wrong, mwahahaha
< is sitting under a blanket with a big fat cat
v 's mother is a hamster and their father smells of elderberries

Sent from my warm hide using Tapatalk

----------


## Mephibosheth1

^is awesome due to Python references
< already has a Holy Grail
V Some have called him Tim

----------


## BrandiR

(Up there) Likes this thread almost as much as Pyrate
< Couldn't find the up button on her laptop
V Will hopefully call Doolittle a jerk for me  :Smile:

----------


## smalltimeballz

^ Asks funny favors.
< Will call Doolittle a jerk but dunno why... you jerk!
v Thinks my screen name/breeder name is funny...

----------


## DooLittle

^ shouldn't listen to Brandi.  Would you like some sixlets?
< Can't decide what to cook for dinner
v looks like a monkey

----------

_BrandiR_ (02-12-2014),_Mephibosheth1_ (02-12-2014)

----------


## smalltimeballz

^ Will give me some sixlets and should make aged NY strips cooked rare for dinner.
< Does not look like a monkey.
v Secretly watches Bananas in Pajamas.

----------


## BrandiR

(up there) should be more careful what he/she asks for
< would never take Sixlets from Doolittle!
V  :Rolleyes2:

----------

DooLittle (02-12-2014)

----------


## Mephibosheth1

^ :Rolleyes2: 
< did have NY steaks yesterday (with lobster)
V Is against the use of emojis

----------


## DooLittle

^^ are you sure?   I seem to have more brown ones than other colors.
< thinks rib steaks > new Yorks.  
v likes Justin Bieber

----------


## Pyrate81

^ here, have some fox talk: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iw3bK_zFGoc
< thinks beiber and his sister(miley cyrus) need to get put on the first commercial trip to space then placed into a pod and launched into the sun
v is a singing telegram girl

----------

DooLittle (02-13-2014)

----------


## DooLittle

^ secretly wants to be singing telegram girl
< omg is in love with that fox... <3. How freaking adorable. 
v is thanking Mephi for his thread necro...

----------

_Mephibosheth1_ (02-13-2014)

----------


## Neal

^ Takes way too many photos.
< Just realized the thread is an old thread from DooLittles post as I never noticed the original date.
v Is going to check that it's really a necro'd thread as well.

----------


## MasonC2K

^ Is on this forum way too much.
< Noticed the thread necro immediately. But surprisingly approves.
v Should clear their web cache more often. Their SO knows of their secret fetish.

----------


## Archimedes

^ is trying to get this thread moved to QT!!  :Wink: 
< just shoveled out my aunt's car, turned around, and there were 2 inches of snow where i just shoveled.  :Trichokillomania: 
v has a tub cleaning day today.

----------


## Mephibosheth1

^ So, what's hiding in your browser cache??
<  ready for work!!
V gonna guess they aren't ready for their day

----------


## smalltimeballz

^ Is having fun at work.
< my car wants to stay broken down.
v Will fix my car and make me a sandwich.

----------


## Pyrate81

^  call Aamco  :Wink: 
<  would fix smallball's car but i didn't sleep at a holiday inn express last night
v  enjoys the great scent of freshly road-killed skunk

----------


## smalltimeballz

^ Made my name funnier.
< Just spent way too much money on bp's today... and I don't mind the smell of skunk because I'm a country girl... fixed my car too!
v Believes in the threat of the ominous Closet Monster!

----------

_Mephibosheth1_ (02-15-2014)

----------


## ROACH

^ Lives in the same state I do
< Would love and look forward to meet the ominous Closet Monster!
v Would probably rather be asleep at this hour

----------


## Mephibosheth1

^ lives in the same state as one of my friends
< is always excited to find Country Girls who like snakes (or country girls in general)
V needs more snakes too

----------


## DooLittle

^  likes to be called Mephi
< is thinking she may have to go to the Pilchuk for lunch
v has a Miley Cyrus hair cut

----------


## Pyrate81

^  your butt is wide
<  well mine is too
v watch your mouth or I'll sit on you


ps- mmmm country girls and skunk smell

----------


## Archimedes

^ intentionally wrote a poem
< ate too much today
v should come watch Game Of Thrones with me

Sent from my warm hide using Tapatalk

----------


## smalltimeballz

^ Won't like it when I refuse to share the couch.
 <  Ate nearly a whole box of chocolates for dinner... glad I still have a nice metabolism!
 v Will get peed on by a rat next feeding day.

----------


## Pyrate81

^  she may be right
<  I maybe crazy
v  but it just might be a lunatic you're looking for

----------

_Mephibosheth1_ (02-16-2014)

----------


## Mephibosheth1

^ has great choice in music
< is goin off the rails
V Should lock up your back door and run for your life

----------

_Pyrate81_ (02-17-2014)

----------


## DooLittle

^ is on a crazy train
< doesn't know if she should stick with musical theme
v thinks fat bottomed girls make the rockin' world go round

----------

_Pyrate81_ (02-17-2014)

----------


## Archimedes

^ sees a leetle silhouetto of a man
< is a fat-bottomed girl so agreeing with meph
v will do the fandango

Sent from my warm hide using Tapatalk

----------


## Mephibosheth1

^ just killed a man
< Beelzebub has a devil out aside for me
V is sure all that glitters is gold

----------


## Pyrate81

^ Mama, he's coming home and will Sweet Leaf on Mr. Crowley's Crazy Train which goes Over the Mountain
< will Bark at the Moon
v thinks God is Dead

----------


## DooLittle

^ is probably sitting at home "working"
< isn't very thrilled with the idea of Monday morning
v will probably be awake enough to come up with something for the musical theme that's been going on

----------

_Pyrate81_ (02-18-2014)

----------


## Pyrate81

^  is more White & Nerdy than I thought
<  gets to be a Couch Potato cause it's a bank holiday and is off
V  Smells Like Nirvana

----------


## Mephibosheth1

^ came as he was/were
< has forged a new reality
V has reserved a quiet defense

----------


## Pyrate81

^  pie crust
<  pie filling
v   pie topping

----------


## DooLittle

^ should go play in the snow
< is more of an Ice cream girl
v will be cleaning snake poo tonight

----------


## Archimedes

^ might be right
< hasn't needed to yet, despite the _massive_ fart witnessed last night from the direction of Nessie's tub
v should drive me to Hamburg this weekend  :Razz:

----------


## smalltimeballz

^ Shouldn't ask me for a ride because these pizzas won't shut up and I gotta deliver them.
< Is going to clean snake poop right now!
v Will go to work for me tomorrow so I don't have to.

----------


## Pyrate81

^ deliver pizzas to me and i'll work for you.   :Wink: 
<  cleaning dog vomit and eating chili 
v  Is Rick james

----------


## DooLittle

^ should have eaten dog vomit and showed Ranger how it's done
< is going to die of boredom at work
v needs to hurry up and post so I have something new to read

----------


## Mephibosheth1

^ has obviously never tasted dog vomit 
< thinks getting sick sucks
V needs to find some way to make me feel better

----------


## Pyrate81

^ apparently knows what dog vomit tastes like
<  So one time I was dating this guy and he had nice muscles and wore a cowboy hat and singed country moosic.  He's like 40 now or something and his wife is a country singer and his dad was a baseball player.  I don't remember his name though, but it was awesome.  I had to dump him though cause there was this other guy who was a Broadway actor and did some voice for a disney movie.  
v  Danicka Patrick look-a-like

----------


## DooLittle

^ is listening to the Biebs
< CANNOT STAND ROACHES
v is probably laughing at this ^

----------


## Mephibosheth1

^ has +5 Camera of Stunning Portraits
< is practically delirious from this illness
V should do my homework for me

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

^ wishes he had a kewl camera too
< is having fun playing with the slugs
v wants to play with the slugs too

Sent from my Z795G using Tapatalk

----------


## smalltimeballz

^ Slugs... is going to eat escargo.
< Is tired from work because _ somebody_  didn't cover for me.
v Will sing me a lullaby as I slowly drift off to sleep.

----------


## Pyrate81

^ Youtube roulette for a lullabye:  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CD-E-LDc384
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=68Se3JzYZV4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dcnd55tLCv8


< mmm Guiness

v pull my finger

----------


## DooLittle

^ Watch "Ylvis - The Fox (What Does The Fox Say?) [Official music video HD]" on YouTube
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jofN...e_gdata_player

< can't wait to get boas in their nice big new cages

v loves One D

----------


## Pyrate81

^  the fox says "NO!" The only "D" people should like are the Dolphins, doughnuts, Dallas, didgeridoos, duck-billed platypi, dead zombies, and the song Downtown. 
<  needs more beer
v.  Why is the rum gone?  

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk

----------


## Shera

Opps I was responding to the wrong page.  Disregard

----------


## Shera

^I have Vodka, will that do?
<Wants her dang snakes to eat tonight!
v wants to stay up and drink with me  :Smile:

----------


## vangarret2000

^was friends with James Franco in high school but hasn't spoken to him since their falling out in grade 11

<once gave his own life to save the Dalphandin Of India. 

V didn't want to post on this thread but was persuaded to by a very short gentleman.

----------

_Pyrate81_ (02-23-2014)

----------


## Pyrate81

^ Your country reeks of trees. Your yaks are really large...

< mmmm Canadians  :drool:

v maple syrup

----------


## smalltimeballz

^ On pancakes.
< Stuffed waffles.
v nutella crepes.

----------


## DooLittle

^ ooohh... Nutella crepes... nom.
< wishes weekend wasn't over
v wants to go to work for me tomorrow...

----------


## Solarsoldier001

^ And be the big boss holding a canon rebel t3i
< love to love for the now  :Smile: 
v what to expect...


Sent from iPhone 5 using tapatalk  :Smile:

----------


## smalltimeballz

^ Will help me clean cages for me.
< Needs to clean up snake poop.
v Will do a jig to entertain me.

----------


## Pyrate81

^  high maintenance  :Wink:   here's the can-can,  :Pink Elephant:  :Pink Elephant:  :Pink Elephant:  :Pink Elephant:  :Pink Elephant: 

<  Monday, Blahhhh!!

v   Schokoladenplätzchen

----------


## Mephibosheth1

^ c ist für Plätzchen
< gut genug für mich
V Plätzchen Plätzchen Plätzchen beginnt mit C

----------


## Pyrate81

^  LOL!!

< got nothing cause I'm laughing at that^

v  For those who don't understand, ^ that is the "C is for cookie" song in German

----------

_Mephibosheth1_ (02-24-2014)

----------


## Mephibosheth1

^ got me wanting cookies now
<does not speak German, but loves Google Translate
V should try this with another common song

----------


## Pyrate81

^  

<  

v

----------


## Mephibosheth1

^ is called Mini-Me
< also likes to live dangerously
V is a Japanese Twin

----------


## Pyrate81

^ real name is Rick Shaw

< thinks a shamrock shake is a good idea for lunch

v  MOM THE MEATLOAF! 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk

----------


## StaticLowLife

^ Has a impressive collection!

< Needs to finish the silver bike.

v has a private collection of cats in box's pictures.

----------


## BrandiR

(Up) Has been going through my things.

< Still can't figure out where the up arrow is.

V What say you, Pyrate81?

----------


## Pyrate81

^  _While it's true most Dragons are cruel, the Shivan Dragon seems to take  particular glee in the misery of others, often tormenting its victims  much like a cat plays with a mouse before delivering the final blow._

<  getting excited for warm weather coming

v  _We had taken refuge in a small cave, thinking the entrance was too  narrow for it to follow. To our horror, its gigantic head smashed into  the mountainside, ripping itself a new entrance._

----------


## DooLittle

^ needs to stop playing with Scabbers
< can't wait for rhp's to get here
v hopefully posts something funny

----------


## Pyrate81

^  I feel my nausea is arising
    I feel dry heaves on the way

<  I feel rumbling and some clenchin'
    I feel bad times today

v   Don't go out tonight, 
     you'll get ragged on all your life,
     there's a bathroom on the right



_Bathroom on the Right_(Bad Moon Rising)
In the style of CCR

 :Very Happy:

----------


## StaticLowLife

^ Is gonna have a bad time.

< needs to get on the other laptop and do actual work ughhh.

v is going to get silly drunk tonight.

----------


## Pyrate81

^  Listenin' to the muzak hearing people scream

< Sitting in the waiting room readin' crappy magazines

v  With a toothache this is it pal, root canal

----------


## StaticLowLife

^ Avatar looks like the Rally pig to me 

< Vaping all Day

V Wishes they had a fantastic mustache

----------


## smalltimeballz

^ Absolutely wrong, being that I am _female_ !
< Is taking my daughter to Gma's house to ride horses and have a seafood boil.
V Can wish for an Ish Wish Dish.

----------


## Pyrate81

^  mmmm, screaming lobsters
<  3 hours sleep last night so this is what happens>   :Dancin' Banana: 

v   has t-rex arms

----------


## Ax01

^ probably loves hockey

< thinking about pizza

v is left handed

----------


## Bassball Fever

^ Resurrects long lost game threads

< Not actually left handed

v Trying to figure out if this game is fun or not

----------


## Meerna

^ not sure if this game is fun or not
< likes this game
v is at home right now

----------


## chickenooget

^ has a cute pure avatar
< indeed at home, in bed, procrastinating on mounds of homework
v going to offer to do my chemistry homework  :Wink:

----------


## Craiga 01453

^ is a proud, new BP owner

< definitely not doing any chemistry homework, you'd have better results telling the teacher your snake ate your homework

v wishes it was the weekend

----------


## DLena

^ needs a snek-loving teacher to give him a break
<wrestling with a choice between two Jcp sellers over on FC; and I do wish it was the weekend so I could work on my viv room some more 
v wishes s/he had room for "just one more"

----------


## tttaylorrr

^ wants a carpet python, and should get one NOW!
< needs to get a rack soon, and fill it!
v  is probably awesome!

----------


## MissterDog

^has a banana flower pot hugger
< Just ordered a T12 and impatiently waiting for snake day
V deserves a nice day!

----------


## DLena

^ needs to 'fes up to what's going in the T12
< is going to check out some jcp's at 5
v might want to get a tattoo

----------


## StillBP

^ likes to run uphill
< has too many tattoos
V took today off work to play xbox

----------


## LightningPython

^ has cute snek avatar
< Is actually a pc gamer, no Xbox here
v most probably lives in America

----------


## DLena

^ probably glued to the computer screen
< new JCP owner!!!
v is planning to go to a reptile show this summer

----------


## Ax01

^ JCP must be quite big now!
< did go to a reptile show this summer!
v will complain about this thread bamp!

----------


## Valyndris

^ is awesome for resurrecting awesome old games
< is doing the opposite of complaining.  :Razz: 
v is an expert on snakes

----------

